# Thank you Landowners, Farmers, etc...



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

I cannot express great enough thanks to all the landowners that provided access for hunting this fall! Thanks to the many landowners that allowed access when requesting permission and to the many landowners that do not post their land.     

This by far was my greatest season ever for hunting pheasants in ND and wrapped it up today in very tough conditions but with excellent results!


----------



## Shorthair.On.Point (Nov 28, 2006)

post some pics of your last hunt. We need something to get us by until next season.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

It ain't over just yet........ :wink:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Not even close to over yet...I've got 2 trips still planned...DITO to our fine land owners! THANK YOU!


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

You got that right. Had the mixed bag today:

2 roosters
2 sharptails
2 huns

:beer:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Their gracious hospitality is very much appreciated!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

your welcome!!! I must have helped 50 or more people get deer, ducks, geese, pheasant, grouse etc.... and all just by giving them permission to hunt. (to winkleberry and dingleberry I didn't assist any one in any illegal manner..haha)

pretty cool too... one of the kids got a huge buck that scores near 170 and many other nice bucks (135-155) taken in the area. Several were youth hunters killing their first deer. It really helped to see the youngsters get big deer because I couldn't shoot guns this year and can't next year due to back surgery.

The kids took up my slack, I didn't buy/fill my usual half dozen deer tags so I appreciate them doing their part to make our hi-ways safer. We need to get the deer population down to where the G&F sell 70,000 tags like it used to be a few years ago. I suppose the G&F will do everything in their power to continue selling 140,000 tags a year even if we have a few kids die hitting the deer on the hi-ways. When did human life become worth less than a 20 dollar deer to the government??? The greed of the G&F does kill people!! So now ya know how I feel...haha


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Last week Barnes County Wildlife Federation sponsered their Landowner Appreciation Supper. Had about 300 farmers attend for the meal and program. Very well received and good PR for sportsmen. Your local wildlife club can get some cost share from NDGF for such an event.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

buckseye said:


> your welcome!!! I must have helped 50 or more people get deer, ducks, geese, pheasant, grouse etc.... and all just by giving them permission to hunt. (to winkleberry and dingleberry I didn't assist any one in any illegal manner..haha)
> 
> pretty cool too... one of the kids got a huge buck that scores near 170 and many other nice bucks (135-155) taken in the area. Several were youth hunters killing their first deer. It really helped to see the youngsters get big deer because I couldn't shoot guns this year and can't next year due to back surgery.
> 
> The kids took up my slack, I didn't buy/fill my usual half dozen deer tags so I appreciate them doing their part to make our hi-ways safer. We need to get the deer population down to where the G&F sell 70,000 tags like it used to be a few years ago. I suppose the G&F will do everything in their power to continue selling 140,000 tags a year even if we have a few kids die hitting the deer on the hi-ways. When did human life become worth less than a 20 dollar deer to the government??? The greed of the G&F does kill people!! So now ya know how I feel...haha


Buckeye, thanks. Hats off on granting access. Yes, the G&F needs to lower the price on excess tags! Let the NR come, no reason to charge a NR $50 for a 3rd lottery doe tag. Lower the price and they shall come.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

well, finally I have scheduled my first trip next October to ND...going to hunt in the SW part of the state....wondering if i might get some duck hunting in during the early morning hours? any info on mid October duck hunting? of course that is not peak migration time, but wondering if i can expext to find a few ducks to supplement my upland bag?


----------

